# 1999 polaris



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

This is an air cooled two up 340. Used mainly for ice fishing. My question is, since its air cooled, what would be the the highest outside air temp would be the safest to run this sled with out doing any harm to the motor. I know the colder it is out side the better she runs. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

If its a fanner you should not have a problem , as the air warms you may start to run rich and foul plugs, due to air being less dense, but they run snowmobile fanners in golf carts without overheating problems, if its a free air it may get hot a low speed.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Not a fanner, free air. Just don't want to take a chance when its 40 degrees out and hurt the motor

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Backlash said:


> Not a fanner, free air. Just don't want to take a chance when its 40 degrees out and hurt the motor
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Your sled is fan cooled if it is a 99. They quit making free air sleds about 30 years ago.


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

You'll be fine 40's isnt that warm, most old school quads are free air and they survive all summer long just avoid prolonged idling. You'll be running slightly richer so that'll help keep it safe.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Well then, they must be hiding the fan because I don't see it. Had a bud tell me the same ting that they stopped making free air's a long time ago.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Post a pic of the engine, right side (non clutch side) should be able to tell you right away f/a, fan, or liquid


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Backlash said:


> Well then, they must be hiding the fan because I don't see it. Had a bud tell me the same ting that they stopped making free air's a long time ago.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The fan is located on the flywheel behind the recoil. If your engine has any kind of metal or plastic covering the cooling fins on the cylinders, then it is a fan cooled engine.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Crazy Axe said:


> Post a pic of the engine, right side (non clutch side) should be able to tell you right away f/a, fan, or liquid


I know for a fact she is not liquid cooled. Will take a pic when I get out of work tonight. I was just curious, because on ski doo's you can see the fan.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

MossyHorns said:


> The fan is located on the flywheel behind the recoil. If your engine has any kind of metal or plastic covering the cooling fins on the cylinders, then it is a fan cooled engine.


Pretty sure there the fins are covered, but will double check.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

do these pics help determine ?

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Backlash said:


> do these pics help determine ?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That is a fan cooled engine. Warm air blows out of that shroud above the clutch when running. This is a good place to warm your hands if they get cold.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Good deal, thanks. In that 1st pic, is that the fan behind the recoil ?

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Backlash said:


> Good deal, thanks. In that 1st pic, is that the fan behind the recoil ?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yes that is the fan. Some sleds have a belt driven fan.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Thanks a bunch. Sorry for all the questions, but I want and need to know as much as I can. How is this fan operated. My last sleds: I have owned was many years ago and they were a 340 and I believe a 299 suzuki..1970's boggie wheels

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Backlash said:


> Thanks a bunch. Sorry for all the questions, but I want and need to know as much as I can. How is this fan operated. My last sleds: I have owned was many years ago and they were a 340 and I believe a 299 suzuki..1970's boggie wheels
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The fan is attached to the flywheel, which is attached to the crankshaft.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Thanks, this old fart all ways learns something new...lol

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

